# New Planted Tank With New Guppies



## gdgiordano (Aug 31, 2015)

So I Am looking to set up my tank. It is a 20gal tank with an under gravel filter and gravel. I would like to get a cylinder filter. Questions listed below.
1. Should I ditch the under gravel filter?
2. What should I cover the pump inlets with to prevent the fish from getting sucked up against it?
3. What should I use as bedding for all plants?
4. What Plants should I get?
5. I don't want to put fish in it until late January. Can I set it up now to help the plants grow?


----------



## Vampire96 (Aug 31, 2015)

i can answer some of your questions, but i have one of my own did you cycle your tank?

my answers
1. you can always keep it for later use if you don't want it now
2. cut some fish nets or stockings and find something to tie them up, i sometimes use rubber bands for a quick fix.
3. no answer.
4. i can recommend camboba and amazon
5. yes that will be the best thing to do, try to put a few ram snails if you can, as they will help clean the algae. and while you're at it you can try to look into tank cycling while you wait.


----------



## gdgiordano (Aug 31, 2015)

Vampire96 said:


> i can answer some of your questions, but i have one of my own did you cycle your tank?
> 
> my answers
> 1. you can always keep it for later use if you don't want it now
> ...


I haven't done anything with it. It is sitting in my closet.
Some questions for your answers:
1. Any recommendations for a canister filter?
2. I used to do that but they would still get sucked up along side it. I think it needs to stand off the peg a bit.
4. Are those stores?


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

*1. Should I ditch the under gravel filter?*
Depends on what you want; if you want to scrape it then go ahead! However if you enjoy undergravel filter's then why not?
IMO they are outdated and not really useful in a planted tank; but thats just me.

*2. What should I cover the pump inlets with to prevent the fish from getting sucked up against it?*
Well; depends on what type of fish/invert you want to keep. If smaller animals that can fit through the grating then yes; it probably a good idea! :lol: A good idea is getting a sponge to cover the intake; or a strainer made for filtration pipes. A DIY is a panyhose that tied to the intake with rubber bands.

*3. What should I use as bedding for all plants?*
How hard core do you want to go and how much do you want to spend?
A really quick; easily & low maintenance is dirt - like the organic dirt bags you find in the hardware store - and capping it with sand/gravel. Gives quick and easy nutrients that is a great way in building up confidence in planted tanks. A great example of this is "Dustin's Fish Tanks" Channel on youtube. One substrate I do recommend is sand; it's really easy to maintain - as all the poop stays on the top; making it easier for you to vacuum out or wash into the filter - plus many bottom dwelling fishes do better in sand.
If you want to go all out; then I would look at substrate for plants. Unfortunately I'm not sure of any - Aus might have different brand's to the US - but walking into your LFS will give you a good selection - and a basic rundown of each. A good idea is to do your research prior; this can save a lot of heartache down the road! Google/Bing "Substrate for Aquarium Plants" (or similar); I'm sure you will find something.

*4. What Plants should I get?*
What tank are you going to create? High tech; medium tech or low tech? Cheap; easy and fast growing plants or ones that's somewhat delicate; slow growing and interesting? :-D
Some of my favourites (in terms of easiness and interest) are:
- Aunbias speices (look at all the different varieties available; surrounded by choice)
- Cryptocoryne (different varieties; surrounded by choice)
- Java fern
- Vallinessia 
- Mosses (Java Moss; Flame Moss ect)
- Amazon Sword

*5. I don't want to put fish in it until late January. Can I set it up now to help the plants grow?*
Jam pack that thing with CO2; ferts and a good light! :lol:


----------



## gdgiordano (Aug 31, 2015)

aussieJJDude said:


> *1. Should I ditch the under gravel filter?*
> Depends on what you want; if you want to scrape it then go ahead! However if you enjoy undergravel filter's then why not?
> IMO they are outdated and not really useful in a planted tank; but thats just me.
> 
> ...


Questions for your answers:
1. What cheaper cylinder filter you reccomend?
2. I've tried the pantyhose trick. The fish tend to get sucked up against it, resulting in no fins  guppies are what I was planning.
3. https://www.amazon.com/gp/r.html?C=...ZAADAEA&ref_=pe_385040_30332200_TE_simp_on_sh
I got that for substrate.
4. I'm going for the cheap easy route.
5. What do you reccomend for a co2 system and fert?


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

you might take a look at the methods in the link in my signature.

It' what works for me anyway.

and worth at most .02


----------



## gdgiordano (Aug 31, 2015)

beaslbob said:


> you might take a look at the methods in the link in my signature.
> 
> It' what works for me anyway.
> 
> and worth at most .02


I don't see you signature 0.o


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

gdgiordano said:


> I don't see you signature 0.o


then try this link.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/advanced-freshwater-discussion/beaslbob-build-295530/

my .02


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

*What cheaper cylinder filter you reccomend?*
Personally; filtration isn't something that should be cheaped out on; as in a way; it is the life blood of the system. SOme good brands include ehiem and fluval... Loads of people reccommend them - including me!
It's worth looking around and doing your own research; everybody wants something different.
*I've tried the pantyhose trick. The fish tend to get sucked up against it, resulting in no fins  guppies are what I was planning.*
Hmm; really?
Then I would go for a sponge intake or do a DIY intake (a larger one). With the DIY intake you could have a larger intake area which equals to less drag.
*https://www.amazon.com/gp/r.html?C=3..._TE_simp_on_sh*
Looks good; hopefully it works well with you - never had experience with that substrate.

*I'm going for the cheap easy route.*
Ok; all those plants will be around $10 and under; plus they are rather hardy.

*What do you reccomend for a co2 system and fert?*
Fert most people swear by flourish for the CO2 and ferts. Another good example for CO2 is doing your own DIY system. unfortunately my ferts and CO2 consist of fish.


----------

